# Aggravated



## Mark S. (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a long 510. The clutch went out. And the engine was smoking and missing on one cylinder. I was going to build it. But spare time is not my friend. 
A truck mechanic I know, needed some extra work. So I passed the headache to him.
New pistols, rings, bearings, main and rod, clutch assembly. 
He has the engine back together. A piston is hitting a valve. 
My first question to him was, you sure you have it timed correctly. 
We have no information on this engine as far as torque specification or valve clearance. 
I always thought, if a piston was hitting the valve, the valve opened at the wrong time. 
HELP!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You say "A" piston is hitting "A" valve. Just one piston and just one valve? Or is it all pistons hitting valves? Valve timing would indeed be suspect, but maybe he didn't have the timing gears apart? Maybe the pistons are in backwards and part of the crown of the piston is in the wrong place? Is it a different camshaft? Are the replacement pistons an exact match with the originals? 

You say your mechanic is putting this together with very little information. Maybe you should begin with what information you DO have.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

This came up on a post from some years back

https://www.tractorforum.com/attachments/long-service-manual-for-360-460-510-series-pdf.16328/

Hope the link works


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Man that sux.. Just when u thought u were 2 steps ahead.!!
Its def. the mechanics fault.. unless u supplied the wrong parts.??
"HE" shoulda FOUND the correct info if he was taking on the job..{ torque specs, valve lash, gear timing..ect}
Whats your re-course w/ this mechanic?? will he pony up the money to fix it properly??
EVEN IF he was sent the wrong part{1} he shoulda caught it..
I like the crowned piston idea.. IF I WERE U, I'd be there when the head came back off.. just to see w/ my own eyes..
Good luck & I hope u find the problem..


----------



## pkty (Jun 28, 2019)

The sound of crickets... If your frustrated enough to seek advice be courteous enough to post what you found that corrected your issue. Don’t keep us in suspense!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

